# supper clicker ???



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Has any one seen these before http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDyrJfIxBEk&feature=channel_page .They might be a bit of a gimmick but they may have some merit.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

What is it?

I thought it looked like an Air Kong squeaker tennis ball. Or am I not seeing the right thing?


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

It looks like a device that makes a sound when the dog places his head in the right position, telling you and the dog he is in the right spot without even looking if you turn the sound up you can hear it but it would become annoying but you could slowly fade it out over time.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

i don't think I like the idea really as it seems to go off on its own. To me a clicker is something that should be manual. i alone know exactly when I want to reward the dog and that constant annoying noise, yuck


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah i know what you mean amy and the power of the marker goes out the window as it just keeps on going lol but those dogs dont seem to be doing to bad with it


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

It loooks like it could help some one like myself a noob. By getting some one to help show where the pup/dog needs to be align the super clicker at the right spot and that way you will always have them in the right spot and can focus on other possible problems or concerns.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jason Moore said:


> It loooks like it could help some one like myself a noob. By getting some one to help show where the pup/dog needs to be align the super clicker at the right spot and that way you will always have them in the right spot and can focus on other possible problems or concerns.



wouldn't you rather know what you are doing? For a noob that would be like the blind leading the blind. =;


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Yeah I would Chris. I thought it might make the noise and when he was in the right spot and I could provide the reward. Just a thought. I'm not working on that right now so a little ways down the road. I don't know honostly. I can't tell you all the stuff that goes through my mind every day. On how might be a better way what I should do in this instance or another. I'm just looking at every thing right now reading way more than I'm posting by the way. lol And trying to figure out what ways will help me train her with the greatest improvements with the most fun for her and hopefully with the fewest corrections. I've read your heeling post also by the way very informative thank you.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

all these little tricks and gimmicks are no substitute for understanding.

In the old days, if a dog got out of position he'd get cracked in the head.

I'm no dog trainer but what I have boiled everything down for myself is, you need to be clear, direct, consistent and two steps ahead of the dog. And you have to manipulate the dog into the two step that you are ahead of the dog while staying two steps ahead. 

I don't even know if that makes sense but to me it's a little like playing music. You have to have a picture of what you want first and then do whatever to get there.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> all these little tricks and gimmicks are no substitute for understanding.


I couldn't agree more Chris. One day I will be there Because I'm not quittiing this. Some day I'd like to go to some small competitions with a dog I've trained. Who knows maybe I won't screw her up to bad and might make it with her one day. All in all my goal is just to get her titled within a year or so. No rush on this.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jason Moore said:


> All in all my goal is just to get her titled within a year or so. No rush on this.


Like I said before, the biggest mistake noobs make is trying to get from here to there too fast. I know you're eager but damn it, stop being an idiot with this stuff.

First of all you can't get your dog titled within a year, not in schH. It's impossible and I'll let you figure out why.
Secondly, you have a bull dog, you'll be lucky to get it titled at all and if you're good at training, you have the experience AND the right bulldog you might get your first title in about THREE years from now.

If you're really serious about dogs, then you're gonna stop with the bull dog nonsense and get a dog that can really do the work. And if you're really really serious, you'll figure out that schH is nothing but a bunch of drama and BS. Do you see how there is a lot of it on this board? Imagine that shit in person. So if you're really really serious and after you gain enough experience and have a house full of screwed up dogs, you might end up with one nice dog that gets titled in about 5-6 years from now.

I hope you don't get burned out.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Chris have a nice life. It seems if it's not your way with your type of dog. In your choice of training every one else is an idiot. I'm done with you. You will not see me respond to another of your post's I'd appreciate the same.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jason Moore said:


> Chris have a nice life. It seems if it's not your way with your type of dog. In your choice of training every one else is an idiot. I'm done with you. You will not see me respond to another of your post's I'd appreciate the same.



Ha ha...such a noob.

I have no way. I'm not a trainer. I just know what I see in others and I'm just telling you as it is.

Have fun getting that bulldog his schH1 within a year.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Gotta agree with Chris on this one. Your not even eligable for a BH until 15 months, 18 for SCH I, 19 for SCH II, and 20 for SCH III. Unless there was a rule change I didn't know about. You will make alot of mistakes with your first dog, but that's how you learn. Then when when you figure it out you will buy a "pointy ear" dog and make it alot easier on yourself....Good Luck


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm thinking that dog was wanting the basketball hidden under the guy's training vest. :-o


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> Gotta agree with Chris on this one. Your not even eligable for a BH until 15 months, 18 for SCH I, 19 for SCH II, and 20 for SCH III. Unless there was a rule change I didn't know about. You will make alot of mistakes with your first dog, but that's how you learn. Then when when you figure it out you will buy a "pointy ear" dog and make it alot easier on yourself....Good Luck


It's my love of the dog that brought me to the sport. Not my love of the sport that brought me to the dog. I understand completely that the mali's and gsd's are quicker learners and mature quicker.On the titling Iwas not familiar with all the eligable time lines at which dogs are able to go for what title. But back on the bull dog thing I know they can do it and they are what I choose to work with/learn with.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jason Moore said:


> It's my love of the dog that brought me to the sport. Not my love of the sport that brought me to the dog. I understand completely that the mali's and gsd's are quicker learners and mature quicker.On the titling Iwas not familiar with all the eligable time lines at which dogs are able to go for what title. But back on the bull dog thing I know they can do it and they are what I choose to work with/learn with.



You're gonna love teaching or watching a club show your dog the meaning of forced retrieves. :-o


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

I understand there will have to be some times when I'm probably not going to be her best friend but I'm willing to do what it takes to get her to the next level. But I'd like to mantain mostly positive reward for the things she does right over stern corrections for the things she does wrong. We'll get there eventually and probably aggrivate the crap out of every body here in the mean time. LOL


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> You're gonna love teaching or watching a club show your dog the meaning of forced retrieves. :-o


Do clubs still do that i would think any club that is in to positive training would steer away from stuff like this it is just to easy to teach any dog to hold or retrieve a dumbell when the motivation is strong enough i see people do it at the local clubs with the most unmotivated furballs all the time clickers kick ass for it.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

brad robert said:


> Do clubs still do that i would think any club that is in to positive training would steer away from stuff like this it is just to easy to teach any dog to hold or retrieve a dumbell when the motivation is strong enough i see people do it at the local clubs with the most unmotivated furballs all the time clickers kick ass for it.



I haven't had to do that but from what I understand unless you have retrieving nut the forced retrieve is the only reliable method and even the positive motivation guys use it for the retrieve especially at the national level where competitors are looking for speed.

I don't actually know so hopefully somebody else will chime in but I was told to expect to have to do it with my dog if I was to be serious about competing in schH.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

brad robert said:


> Do clubs still do that i would think any club that is in to positive training would steer away from stuff like this it is just to easy to teach any dog to hold or retrieve a dumbell when the motivation is strong enough i see people do it at the local clubs with the most unmotivated furballs all the time clickers kick ass for it.


Nothing wrong with forced retrieve providing the person doing it knows what they are doing and the dog is high drive and not a soft dog. And it has nothing to do with what is easy or whether or not a dog is "motivated", it has to do with teaching a dog so that every time he is given the command to retrieve that dumbell he goes out fast and straight (not running past the dumbell then turning to pick it up either, to it and back) and comes fast and straight back, and no mouthing, presents the dumbell, head up, rock solid and still - EVERY TIME no matter what. Dumbells are worth 40 points. 

Most trainers use many different methods, force, compulsion, motivational, depending on what works best with whatever dog they are training at the time. There are many tools in the toolbox.

As far as this clicker/buzzer, if it works for you and your dog then it's a good thing.


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

Jason Moore said:


> It's my love of the dog that brought me to the sport. Not my love of the sport that brought me to the dog. I understand completely that the mali's and gsd's are quicker learners and mature quicker.On the titling Iwas not familiar with all the eligable time lines at which dogs are able to go for what title. But back on the bull dog thing I know they can do it and they are what I choose to work with/learn with.


When or If you start loving the sport, you might rethink your choice. I started out with bulldogs, BH'd both, both tracked well and could have titled the bitch to a 1 but it would have taken too much work to get around the handler sensitivity. MUCH easier to find a good shepherd/mali than a bulldog. Seen some decent ones out there but the majority of them fall apart when you start squeezing them for precision. IMO, set realistic goals and have fun with your dog. Maybe one day you will own a different breed depending on how competitive you are. Out of curiosity, how is you AB bred?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Nothing wrong with forced retrieve providing the person doing it knows what they are doing and the dog is high drive and not a soft dog. And it has nothing to do with what is easy or whether or not a dog is "motivated", it has to do with teaching a dog so that every time he is given the command to retrieve that dumbell he goes out fast and straight (not running past the dumbell then turning to pick it up either, to it and back) and comes fast and straight back, and no mouthing, presents the dumbell, head up, rock solid and still - EVERY TIME no matter what. Dumbells are worth 40 points.
> 
> Most trainers use many different methods, force, compulsion, motivational, depending on what works best with whatever dog they are training at the time. There are many tools in the toolbox.
> 
> As far as this clicker/buzzer, if it works for you and your dog then it's a good thing.


Nutting wrong with a little discipline in the tracking ether :wink:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone have a website of other info on this devise?
I can't really see much on the video and all I can hear is the music
The email addy at the end of the video doesn't work


Thomas Barriano


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

I have no idea thomas i started this thread nearly 4 mths ago i never really looked any further after finding some excellent heeling advice from home and on this board it was really not needed.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Greg Naranjo said:


> When or If you start loving the sport, you might rethink your choice. I started out with bulldogs, BH'd both, both tracked well and could have titled the bitch to a 1 but it would have taken too much work to get around the handler sensitivity. MUCH easier to find a good shepherd/mali than a bulldog. Seen some decent ones out there but the majority of them fall apart when you start squeezing them for precision. IMO, set realistic goals and have fun with your dog. Maybe one day you will own a different breed depending on how competitive you are. Out of curiosity, how is you AB bred?


Nah Greg. I like gsd's pretty well but I love my AB's. I'm not out to compete with the top level dogs in the nation or nothing like that. I've just bought some leerburg videos and would like to learn and teach my dogs what I know go to a sch club I found every other weekend or so to help in my short comings and converse with others that enjoy the sport I would like to get into. My female is bread the best imo. She is ol southern. Top and bottom. Her grand dad on the top is Josh's ol southern And on the bottom side is Benjamite warrior. I bought her from a non working kennel that liked the ol southern as well. I will admit I usually don't like that tight of line breeding but, she was a nice dog and at the time I didn't have 1,500 to spend so I got her for 700 with the same breedings. I have a male that has no recent working lines but goes back to lines that have proven to be producers of some of the working bulldogs of today. Like symes rippin woody, sand valley sam, and some others.


----------

